# Help identifying disease on gold fish



## WCGO (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi guys, I have a 6 year old fancy goldfish and I think she has fin rot, but I need some other opinions on this.

Now, plain and simple, the fins look like they are kinda tethering away, in one area more than others.. it's not so bad now but you can kinda see blood vessels (veins) in the disturbed area.

She is in a 20 gallon(recently moved in a 20g four months ago). with one other smaller gold fish. She is about 6in and the other is about 4-5 in

They have lived together for about 3 years.
I have some pictures (though they are blurry) that might help in identifying this problem. 


















I have done a 25% water change prior to this post... any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Try the simple stuff first, like salt & Melafix & Pimafix. This doesn't look too bad, and may clear up with just a minimal treatment.


----------



## WCGO (Dec 14, 2009)

ok thanks old salt, yeah, it looks minor, but i wanted to catch it early before it got too bad


----------

